# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Whispering Angel on the OBX

## katva

...spending a week in Avon, NC, and just went on a search for our favorite Rose.  The proprietress of the first wine shop I went into said that I was the second person to come in looking for it, and a third had just called this morning about it!  Jim, Terri----was that you, a few weeks ago, on the hunt?  The lady at Island Spice and Wine is now looking in earnest to get some....so far, no luck from her distributers.  Maybe by next summer!

----------


## stbartslover

Wine.com will ship it---good price, too.
Funny, I just sent some to NC.

----------


## katva

Yes, thanks Jeff!  A little too late at this point to order it for this trip!  I did get a bottle of Domane Houchart, a Cotes de Provence rose...not bad, but not as good as WA.

----------


## andynap

If you drove you could have brought it with you.  :)

----------


## katva

I know ......I forgot my book too! I was at a family reunion in the VA mountains all of the week prior, home for a day, then back in the car to come here. Frazzled is the word! :crazy:

----------


## andynap

You need a list.  :laugh:

----------


## katva

LOL!  I actually had one! Forgot to add these items (and flashlights) :)

----------


## MIke R

> LOL!  I actually had one! Forgot to add these items (and flashlights) :)




the defense rests.............

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by katva
> 
> LOL!  I actually had one! Forgot to add these items (and flashlights) :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the defense rests.............




You have no defense. It wasn't on the list. In order to have a list you have to put things on the list- like the plug for the charger.

----------


## katva

I had to pack for this beach trip 2 weeks ago...I did surprisingly well!

----------


## tim

I'm definitely with you on the value of lists!

----------


## MIke R

a list is only as good as the author of the list's ability to  remember what to put on the list in the first place.... :p

----------


## katva

> a list is only as good as the author of the list's ability to  remember what to put on the list in the first place.... :p



 :p  }:| 

Hey---I had all SORTS of stuff on my list!  Wine and books took last place.  My Costco list was made, implemented, and put into boxes, and then a list of where the heck in the house I had put those boxes was made!  The list I had for the week prior included totally different criteria...like electric fans and books...and wine...oh, well, never mind :blush:

----------


## katva

OK, so just to prove that I actually do have a list, and am sticking to it...and also to explain why I am NOT posting in the "What are you eating" thread LOL:
Here's the list I made for dinners...remember, I'm with a 14 and 21 year old.  These are NOT my dinners, for the most part!

----------


## KevinS

I have a list.  It's 2 items long.  Anything that I remember to pack beyond that is a bonus.

1) Travel docs
2) Credit cards

----------


## katva

This is the first time I've ever made a list(s).  Fail.  Forgot my swimsuit at the family reunion....wasn't on the list.

going back to your way, Kevin!

----------


## MIke R

my wife does a grocery list, goes to the grocery store, and forgets a bunch of things....I go in the grocery store with no list..and just wing it..and never forget a thing.....and if you dont believe me..ask her....go ahead...  :Big Grin:  

lists are overrated

----------


## MIke R

> I have a list.  It's 2 items long.  Anything that I remember to pack beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> 1) Travel docs
> 2) Credit cards




 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## katva

Agree!  The only reason I made these lists was that I had only 1 day between 2 week-long trips, which are totally different in nature.  And, the one day I had, was a work day...in DC.  Frazzled is (was) the word.  I need a vacation! :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

come on up....we re going to get  significantly quieter in a week or so.....

----------


## katva

Ha!!!   I love having 5 weeks paid vacation per year....right now, I'm a bit vacationed out, if there is such a thing!  Would LOVE to....we will see what the next few weeks brings.  It's Tom's schedule that is difficult, but there's a light on the horizon :) .....and SBH in November.  Would LOVE to get back up there---really a special place, and you are a most excellent host!

----------


## andynap

A list is continuing thing- you forget one thing you put it on the list for next time- like plugs for your tablet. Don' t need something take it off. It won't bite.

----------


## stbartslover

Any good contractor maintains a punch-list for each project---here's mine for the final morning of recent villa maintence trip.
This pad from one of our builders' supply back home---got a smile from one of my favorite ladies at the hardware on St. Barth.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> ...spending a week in Avon, NC, and just went on a search for our favorite Rose.  The proprietress of the first wine shop I went into said that I was the second person to come in looking for it, and a third had just called this morning about it!  Jim, Terri----was that you, a few weeks ago, on the hunt?  The lady at Island Spice and Wine is now looking in earnest to get some....so far, no luck from her distributers.  Maybe by next summer!



Three years and one day later, I can happily report that the Food Lion in Avon has it for 19 bucks!  The little wine shop (I'm guessing it was the same one you went to) didn't have it.

----------


## cec1

I bet the Food Lion has a young wine buyer who reads SBH Online!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> I have a list.  It's 2 items long.  Anything that I remember to pack beyond that is a bonus.
> 
> 1) Travel docs
> 2) Credit cards



I suppose you could buy underwear with the credit card.

----------

